# BPS carbonlites



## Pruitt1222 (Feb 18, 2011)

Whos got em? Would you buy again? Pros and cons? I have been thinking about getting one for a few months and am going to bps in clarksville saturday and plan on picking one up. Would you go with the micro or standard eye model? My father just bought a micro carbonlite rod and got it in the mail today. figure I would go and test the waters tomorrow just curious on every one elses insight.


----------



## FishyItch (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm also thinking about getting one or two of these. They seem to have pretty awesome reviews for the price, but I too would like to hear something from the tinboats community. Evidence from someone I "know" electronically would be worth more than all of the reviews on BPS.


----------



## Brine (Feb 19, 2011)

dyeguy seems to be the carbonlite officianado. I assume he'll be along shortly


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Feb 19, 2011)

I tried my dads carbon lite micro guide rod 7'0 mh fast tip mated with a johnny morris gold series reel, The combo was a bit heavier them my revo s and ltx 6'6" m carrot stix. But it was more sensitive. I pulled the trigger and bought one today while at bps, got the combo. rod is a micro 6'9" mh xfast tip, Not quite sure about total package weight yet but feels about 10oz. Like it so far but aint tinkered with it yet. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## FishyItch (Feb 20, 2011)

The micro guides just kind of weird me out for some reason.


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 22, 2011)

I have one. It is really lite. I like it. My only issue with it is that the hook holder started to rust very soon after I got it. It is a decent rod for the price.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 25, 2011)

FishyItch said:


> The micro guides just kind of weird me out for some reason.



Don't knock em till you try em. Its all about performance :wink:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 25, 2011)

Pruitt1222 said:


> Whos got em? Would you buy again? Pros and cons? I have been thinking about getting one for a few months and am going to bps in clarksville saturday and plan on picking one up. Would you go with the micro or standard eye model? My father just bought a micro carbonlite rod and got it in the mail today. figure I would go and test the waters tomorrow just curious on every one elses insight.




What techniques do you intend to use it for? While I'd suggest a carbonlite for anything the bass fishing world has to offer, I'd be selective about the microguides. I've only had a few microguide rods, and I use them only for finesse techniques (and by that, I mean anything I'm not turning the reel handle for). Worms, jigs, flippin, and everything else that requires serious sensitivity gets the microguide check mark in my book.

Everything else I use regular guides for. Spinnerbaits, crankbaits, chatterbaits, topwater etc. Reasoning behind it? I'm getting a big "kerthunk" out of anything hitting these baits, so sensitivity isn't that big of a deal.

Why not use microguides for everything, theres nothing wrong with extra sensitivity, right?

Right.

But, there are downfalls to microguides. The only one that I've ever had a gripe about is clogging the guide with gunk. I tend not to have to deal with this when fishing slower presentations, but my crankbaits and the like always seem to be bringing sludge back with them. I'd guess because they're being casted many more times per day than slower presentations.

In the spring, the cottonwoods start raining allergens, and I can't cast more than 3 times with normal guides without cleaning them off. I can't imagine how microguides would handle them :shock: 




As for carbonlites themselves, they're the best around in my book. I'm really big on lightweight stuff, as I'm constantly on the water fro 8 hour days. Light rods and reels in the 7 ounce range make a big difference. I've owned my fair share of st. croix and carrotsticks, and they all got sold to buy carbonlites.

I've done some serious catching with them, and never had an issue. I've wound up and swung as hard as I could on some fish in heavy cover, and the rod never breaks a sweat. Slung a 4 pounder over the rail when I was in a pinch, and it didn't break. That's all the toughness I ask for.


----------



## RStewart (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice review. Never though about guides clogging.


----------



## Brine (Apr 15, 2013)

Had a tourney on Saturday. First hookset with a new 7' MH Carbonlite Spinning using 8# flouro and I broke the rod in half right below the expoxy on the 3rd guide down. :evil: 

Took the rod back the next day and got the Veritas for the same price. I really liked the feel of the rod, but I didn't want the problem to be in my head everytime I go to set the hook on a fish with it. Just one of those things (like fishing line that breaks) that unfortunately is a deal breaker for life with me. There are only 2 fishing brands that are on the list for me now. Pretty good considering how much I've fished, and with what. 

1. Carbonlite Rods (The "lite" comes from after the hookset)
2. Berkley Vanish Fishing Line (they call it Vanish for good reason)

I'm sure plenty of people are die-hard fans of one or both, so don't take it personally. I'm more picking fun at myself for not giving second chances than anything.


----------

